# Here is the pic you all been waiting for



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Especially a certain Aussie  I would like to thank all the people of this forum for the support. But would like to thank Harrysin, and Goonman for making this possible. Harry sent some blanks and kits and Goonman, Visteonguy supplied most of the blanks. But here is the 94 out of the hundred. Didn't get to make the six more yet due to fighting a cold. Woods that were used 
Cherry, black walnut, sheoak and jarrah both of these from harry. Red oak mahogany, silver maple. 
The kits were from Pennstate Industries the fun line pen kit. Came in copper, silver, nickle, gun metal, gold, gold satin.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

They look great Glenmore. I'm sure they will be much appreciated where they are going.

Brian


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Glenmore

A very noble and worthwhile effort by the group of you. The resaults are great!

Beautiful job.
John


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks guys feel so proud to do them for them. They deserve more but this all I can do for them so we least we not forget them.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very impressive Glenmore. Bless you, BUT, do any of them really write?


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Attaboy Glenmore,

Way to persevere on a pleasurable but difficult task. I take my hat off to you....(sorry for blinding you boys)

Ed.....


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Glenmore said:


> Especially a certain Aussie  I would like to thank all the people of this forum for the support. But would like to thank Harrysin, and Goonman for making this possible. Harry sent some blanks and kits and Goonman, Visteonguy supplied most of the blanks. But here is the 94 out of the hundred. Didn't get to make the six more yet due to fighting a cold. Woods that were used
> Cherry, black walnut, sheoak and jarrah both of these from harry. Red oak mahogany, silver maple.
> The kits were from Pennstate Industries the fun line pen kit. Came in copper, silver, nickle, gun metal, gold, gold satin.


Wow Glenmore they look great. Great job sir. Glad to help with the cause. Remember get your self a good dust mask for turning.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Glenmore, you are physically one very large man with a big heart to match. I for one know the health problems you've had whilst making these beautiful pens but you persisted and the results speak for themselves.

Now for getting super serious, I see from Randy's post that I'm not the only one pushing for you to wear a dust mask, do please take us seriously and thanks for the photo.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks guys but the wood smells and tastes so good.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

How would you know, with baccy always in your mouth.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Well done, that was big task for you and the results are great.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore well done. The troops are going to love them. You are a pen turning machine.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Pete and Bernie. No I have a 8690 grizzly model just a small lathe found that I do better for pens then I do on the rikon. I just can position it better.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

harrysin said:


> How would you know, with baccy always in your mouth.



Yes Harry but it makes a delightful mix.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Congratulations Glenmore. That's some very nice looking pens. Going to be a lot of proud soldiers.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Doug and I'm proud also to do this for them. Every little bit helps. And thanks for the kind words from everyone.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well the pens are complete with the clear plastic pen pouches and they are at the church this weekend everyone that contributed will be seeing them. My priest is going to bless them. Talked to Sargent Boyer yesterday they will be distributed to Alpha company 109th field artillery in Iraq and Afghanistan. The men and women are embedded in other units the way he was telling me. God bless them all and other military units over there. Just so glad to do this for them. Might have to make some more in the near future.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Again well done on what was a massive task, and the troops will be delighted.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That's a good looking bunch of pens Glenmore. Nice job! 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey Pete, if AMEX asks you again to make a couple of thousand pens, farm half of them out to Glenmore.


----------

